# What is a panel pilot bit used for?



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a set of Skil router bits that has a panel pilot bit in it. The tip appears to be like a small V-groove bit, then above that there is a bare area of the shank that looks like a bearing but it is not, it's just solid metal, only slick, and then above that it has two cutters like a 1/4 inch straight bit does. 

This bit looks to me like it is intended to be used in a router table, using the V tip to plunge through wood and up into the negative area of a pattern on top of the wood blank, and then have the bare area of the bit follow the pattern while the cutters cut this into the wood below. This is all I can imagine having no experience with pattern cutting, however the bare area of the bit should be a bearing for this. I would think friction would build up otherwise. 

And I could be totally wrong on the use here anyway. What is this bit for?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

it's to punch it's own hole thru say a counter top and then to use the "bare area" to follow a pattern/template to rout out a hole for say a sink...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

is this what you have???

Freud Tools - Panel Pilot Bits


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi

Many use them to open a hole for windows,,nail the OSB up, plunge in the bit and route the hole out for the window frame, quick and easy with a router..the 2 x 4 frame is the guide for the bit..

==


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I'm glad to learn about that use for them on the windows. I'm a contractor, that will come in handy. Until now I always just did it with a reciprocating saw, leaving less than attractive results, even though it all gets covered anyway. 

So, there's no friction to worry about with no bearing? 

Stick, that is the bit I have, or one like it anyway.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

"So, there's no friction to worry about with no bearing?" not to much just move don't stay in one spot to long,it's about 10 times faster than a saw and it's always clean and square with the frame..

==


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

don't use it on GWB though the dust will kill a router


----------



## senebraskaee (Apr 29, 2012)

The key is this is made for relatively rough work and even if the friction from the non-bearing guide causes some burning it is on the rough framing lumber. I agree, it is very quick and looks professional when you are done.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

GWB = ?????, " G" Wall board ???

====



paduke said:


> don't use it on GWB though the dust will kill a router


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> GWB = ?????, " G" Wall board ???
> 
> ====


I agree with Bob; what is GWB?
thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mftha said:


> I agree with Bob; what is GWB?
> thanks


GWB = Gypsum Wall Board


----------



## mikelley (Aug 2, 2012)

GWB....gypsum wall board??


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Stick486 said:


> GWB = Gypsum Wall Board


Thanks very much.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

mikelley said:


> GWB....gypsum wall board??


Yeah I still can't get used to calling it gypsum but the manufacturers and purchasers love calling it that..... I prefer calling it sheetrock instead of drywall but it's whatever you're used to calling it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mikelley said:


> GWB....gypsum wall board??


and DW for DryWall or BB for Blue Board or GB for Green Board and there's Fire Rock, Fire Board, X Board, sheetrock or my aching back.....


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

+1 on my aching back.


----------



## Duane Bledsoe (Jan 6, 2013)

By time we're installing the rock, the windows are already in place so I'd never get a chance to try it on that anyway. But good to know about using it on OSB. I'll have to make sure nobody is on the inside before starting. It would suck for the bit to break or fly out.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

We use the cheap ones at work and they have been snapping frequently lately.

For clean up purposes consider having someone on the inside of the window holding and covering the window with a piece of cardboard/luan/osb then that way you can blow the debris that is left on the sill outside.


----------



## mikelley (Aug 2, 2012)

correction......not sheetrock , meant rocklath.


----------



## mikelley (Aug 2, 2012)

and gyp board.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mikelley said:


> correction......not sheetrock , meant rocklath.


rock lath is a whole different animal...

rock lath is a pre-manufactured plaster board, generally 16 inches by 48 inches in size, and 3/8 inch thick... with holes in it..

rock lath replaced wood lath..
Rock lath is a base used to support plaster......


----------

